# driftwood elephant



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

just couldn't find a fish in this pcs of wood.Not sure what the tusk wood is but it was very white in color with some nice grains. Used Nalgia beard hair for the eye lashes. Next


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You are an amazing artist MM!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Very very nice MM.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That thing is awesome. My daughter would love seeing that. She is a elephant crazy one year old.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work MM!! You never fail to amaze me!!


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

very very nice!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A TRUE Artist !!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with all the above comments - what more could I say?


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks , it's been fun, HOT, but fun. Ready to start another this week.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Now THERE is a fully engaged RIGHT BRAIN........lol

Outstanding MM.........thanks for sharing.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome vision!


----------

